# The 2009 Boater Chick Festival



## boaterchick (Feb 17, 2009)

The 2nd Annual BoaterChick Festival is Friday, May 15th - Sunday, May 17th, 2009, at Smoky Mountain Meadows Campground in beautiful Bryson City, North Carolina. The first festival was a huge success and we would like to continue the tradition for many years to come. Whether you prefer class V, class II, kayak or canoe, competitions or camaraderie. This festival caters to all women in whitewater and we hope to see you all there! 

Home​

*Festival Features (all river events are ladies only)*

trips on class II through Class V rivers
kayak rolling clinic/practice 
intermediate/advanced kayak play clinic 
beginner kayak play clinic 
beginner creeking clinic (kayak) 
canoe rolling clinic/practice 
whitewater canoe techniques clinic (Nantahala/Ocoee) 
intermediate/advanced Ocoee freestyle competition 
Nantahala beginner playboat competition 
Cheoah boatercross race 
co-ed paddle trips 
kayak outfitting clinic!!!!! 
Morning yoga with Yoga Ventures 
Thai massage therapy 
acoustic music in the evening (artists tba) 
competition award/prize ceremony and dinner 
raffle for some fabulous prizes from our sponsors 
group/ private/and rv camping available 
Boater Chick of the Year award 
wonderful, wonderful food! 
chick gear swap 
good times 
good whitewater 
good friends 

We would like to thank the following companies for their continued support in the Boater Chick Festival!! 

River gypsies 
Yoga -Ventures 
Waldens Ridge Whitewater.com 
Plastic Welding Services 
RIVERBONE and Zach Thomas 
Immersion Research 
Otter Box 
Snap Dragon 
Predator Helmets 
Kokatat-- a big huge thanks to Kokatat for making a big investment in this festival!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Stohlquist 
Wolf Creek Creations 
Pyranha-- for helping us out again this year with a small Burn for auction. Bidding starts at $400 and runs Friday afternoon until Saturday night at 9pm! 


*Attention Volunteers *We have alot going on for this years festival and it will not be possible without volunteers. The volunteers run this festival we just organize it. We welcome the help of guys as well. the river trips are ladies only but everything else is open to everyone. If everyone could donate 2-4 hours then we can more than cover all the jobs. If you would like to consider volunteering for this festival please contact 
[email protected]


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Oooooh! Chick River fest! All girls canoe clinics!!! Wow... if only I could make it! If this is to be an ongoing event- eventually, some year, I will be there!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be there a month too late unfortunately- sounds like a great time!


----------



## boaterchick (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes this is the 2nd year! We plan on being around for a long time!!


----------

